# iPods et réduction étudiante (sur l'Apple Store Education)



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous...
Les nouveaux iPods viennent de sortir et pour le moment, ils sont au même sur l'Apple Store "standard" et sur l'Apple Store Education...
Est ce quelqu'un sait au bout de combien de temps on pourra avoir la remise sur les iPods sur l'Apple Store Education?


----------



## OuiOui (10 Septembre 2008)

Il n'y a pas de remise sur les iPod pour les étudiants, les réductions étudiantes ne sont valables que pour les macs et les logiciels...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (10 Septembre 2008)

OK merci bien! C'est juste qu'il y a quelques mois il m'avait semblé voir qu'on avait droit à 5% sur les iPods mais j'ai du rêver... 
Au moins comme ça on peut investir de suite sans regrets!


----------



## marabouma (11 Septembre 2008)

Cependant il existe cette offre : lorsque tu achète un imac ou un macbook(pro) en prix "étudiant" tu peux obtenir un ipod nano gratuit.. elle apparaît début octobre tout les ans logiquement.


----------



## fandipod (11 Septembre 2008)

Tu vas sur quoi pour pouvoir accéder à l'Apple store Education? Peux tu me transmettre le lien?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (11 Septembre 2008)

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/education_routing?mco=MTIxOTAzOA


----------



## marcdehousse (11 Septembre 2008)

marabouma a dit:


> Cependant il existe cette offre : lorsque tu achète un imac ou un macbook(pro) en prix "étudiant" tu peux obtenir un ipod nano gratuit.. elle apparaît début octobre tout les ans logiquement.


 
Intéréssant ça! Ben faudra que j'y pense, quand y aura eu la MàJ des Macbooks...
Ca existe en France et en Belgique?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (12 Septembre 2008)

Pour donner un peu plus d'info sur l'offre Mac+iPod:
De ce que je sais,
cette offre est reconduite chaque année lors de la période de rentrée...
En fait l'iPod n'est pas offert mais remboursé après achat en renvoyant des preuves d'achat...
Chaque année l'offre est d'abord mise en vigeur au USA dans le courant du mois d'aout, puis elle suit, généralement, en Europe au mois de septembre.
L'année dernière, aux USA comme en France, un iPod nano 4Go était remboursé pour l'achat d'un MB, MBP ou iMac (je crois).
Cette année, aux USA, était proposé au choix un iPod nano 8Go ou un iPod Touch 8Go.
Reste à voir si cette année la France ne sera pas "oubliée" par Apple et que l'on aura aussi la possiblité d'avoir un Touch comme aux US!
Pour info, l'année dernière, l'offre avait débuté en France aux alentours du 13 ou 14 septembre...
Il n'y a plus qu'à attendre et voir...


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Ok Merci de l'info!!!


----------



## marabouma (13 Septembre 2008)

De rien


----------

